# 2020 Ariens Pro models



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Wanting to get the jump on winter and found the new Ariens have arrived at the dealer. Was looking at the Pro 28, and found that the model number was changed this year to (926077), previous year was (926065) and it does not list Briggs & Stratton as the engine. It still shows it being the 420 AX Polar Force, but not B&S. Not sure why they are not using the Briggs anymore, but the down side is the 2019 model only shows the fuel tank at .8 gallon, compared to 1.475 gallons on the previous years. The small fuel tank size has been a complaint for some time, and the larger tank on the Pro models a real advantage, especially for the commercial users. This is one of the main reasons I was looking at the Pro because of the larger fuel tank. What the heck Ariens ? It would be nice if Ariens, or some after market company would offer an easy to fit larger fuel tank for several of their models.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

In Canada, Ariens currently offers the 926077 powered by the LCT AX 420cc engine and the 926065 powered by the B&S Polar Force 420cc engine. I cannot see the fuel tank size, but I would think the 926065 will come with the large tank.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just for clarity, the new machines are 2020 model year, last years models are 2019.

(Subject line of this thread now edited.)

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification on that being a 2020 model year. There are none of the Pro models left around here with the B&S engine that has the larger fuel tank. Must have been a reason whey Ariens went away from them, but think they still should have stuck with a larger fuel tank with the Pro models. It looks pretty much like the Platinum model but with more CC's..


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Badger9402 said:


> Wanting to get the jump on winter and found the new Ariens have arrived at the dealer. Was looking at the Pro 28, and found that the model number was changed this year to (926077), previous year was (926065) and it does not list Briggs & Stratton as the engine. It still shows it being the 420 AX Polar Force, but not B&S. Not sure why they are not using the Briggs anymore, but the down side is the 2019 model only shows the fuel tank at .8 gallon, compared to 1.475 gallons on the previous years. The small fuel tank size has been a complaint for some time, and the larger tank on the Pro models a real advantage, especially for the commercial users. This is one of the main reasons I was looking at the Pro because of the larger fuel tank. What the heck Ariens ? It would be nice if Ariens, or some after market company would offer an easy to fit larger fuel tank for several of their models.


I have a older Pro with a Techumsuh engine with the big tank. I take care of several driveways, and in the bigger storms, I've been on the edge of running out. I've looked at the B&S models because of the fuel tank.

I do need to replace my machine in next few seasons, and the tank will be a big issue.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

They did away with the larger tank with the 2018 Model Year on the 28 Pro Hydro EFI. I know because I chose the 28 Pro Hydro because of the larger tank and was going by Ariens web-site in October-November of 2017.

Shortly after I made my decision they updated their site and they had the smaller tank listed, which I wasn't happy with since our driveway is 275 yds long. I went with the smaller tank and its not that bad but I'm used to filling up at certain points just so I don't run out of gas way the heck & gone from the garage.

One thing that helps is that with the EFI I don't run full throttle all of the time like I do with my "carbed" Ariens. Our drive drifts in certain areas and other areas may only have a couple of inches so where there's little snow I simply back off on the gas and ramp it back up as I get into the drifts. It took a while to get used to doing it this way but now its getting to be "natural."


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I was getting my info from the previous year as well. I hear of all the reasons for the smaller fuel tanks, but I really don't understand it especially on the Pro models. I'm sure contractors who use these in their business won't be happy with the smaller tank either. Now if we could just find someone to manufacture a larger replacement tank for the Ariens machines....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Badger9402 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was getting my info from the previous year as well. I hear of all the reasons for the smaller fuel tanks, but I really don't understand it especially on the Pro models. I'm sure contractors who use these in their business won't be happy with the smaller tank either. Now if we could just find someone to manufacture a larger replacement tank for the Ariens machines....


The B&S large fuel tank is shaped to accommodate the LCT 414cc engine so probably the 420cc engine too. It appears a taller version of the LCT tank. The tank is shaped correctly around the oil fill tube and the fuel fitting works perfectly with a new shut-off valve. The tank mounts near the exhaust are the same as the LCT engine, just need a taller U shaped strap to fit. The tank mounts near the starter motor side are different so need some fabrication. A fabricator could install the tank fairly easily and I expect the B&S fuel tank skirting (to prevent snow and ice buildup around governor and carb controls) should also be an easy install. 

I am definitely not a good fabricator but installing the B&S large tank on my Platinum with the 414cc LCT engine is fairly easy.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Yup, my experience as well on the small tank. I complained not only to Ariens but also LCT. LCT said that the size of the tank was dictated by Ariens. I am sure it was for looks as it certainly was not for practicality. Ariens does not care, they basically said "oh well".
I get about 30 minutes of run time on my 28 Hydro Pro 28 EFI.
This is a perfect example when a machine is not designed by people that actually use the product. Shame on you Ariens!
Also for what it is worth, I had mine repaired this spring with a replacement of the ECU and the 7 volt battery. Will be buying the extended warranty as I don't trust this machine.
Robert


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Does the non-EFI 2020 engine have a throttle control? Is there any way to download a copy of the 2020 owners manual? When I try to download a copy the Ariens site asks for a serial number which I don't have or have access too because my dealer has none on his showroom yet.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I see that Ariens is offering a free extended warranty between Aug 16th-Aug25th. Do they keep moving the dates out or is this it? My dealer has a showroom full of Gravely zero turns. OMG!https://www.ariens.com/en-us/promotions


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

It does have a throttle control, but it is more like the other Ariens snowblowers. I believe the years with the B&S had more of a "real" throttle control. This is more like low, and high w/o too much in between if that makes sense.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If the new 420cc is as efficient as the 420cc Briggs, 0.8 gallons should be enough for all but true professional use. With the 1.5 gal tank on my Briggs powered Pro 28, I went out several times in a weekend-long snow storm last year (starting with a full tank). That included helping out a neighbor and cutting the plow banks on the street back to the curb, so somewhere around 2 - 2.5 hours of total runtime for the weekend. Filled up at the end of the weekend when I felt like making the trek to the shed for fuel (blower lives in the garage, fuel stays in the shed as I don't like fuel in the enclosed / heated garage). Blower still had plenty of fuel left when I filled it, I think I put in about a gallon. So if I'd filled it each day (not necessarily each time I went out), I wouldn't have come close to running out even with a tank half as big. 

Of course, that wasn't all slogging through bucket-deep snow with the thing running at WOT, but still, plenty of time under at least a decent load (especially while cutting the plow banks) and with the governor set to run right up to the max end of spec with the augers engaged but no snow load (3700 rpm). 

But then again, the huge tank is one of the reasons I bought a Pro 28 instead of a Platinum 30 SHO, so...

As another note, losing the Briggs 420cc might mean losing the ability to easily do a 12v start conversion. I'm not sure if there's a 12v starter available that'll fit the LCT 420cc.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My dealer might have a Pro 28 in stock, (maybe 2 or 3 lol) with the Briggs engine. I know he had one on the showroom floor last winter. After he decides to put some blowers out on the floor I'll see whats what. I'm not asking now because I don't want to appear eager or crazy.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Does the non-EFI 2020 engine have a throttle control? Is there any way to download a copy of the 2020 owners manual? When I try to download a copy the Ariens site asks for a serial number which I don't have or have access too because my dealer has none on his showroom yet.




You can usually enter a "dummy" serial number, to make the system happy. My Ariens SN is 6 digits long. Maybe try 000100, or something. 




Zavie said:


> I'm not asking now because I don't want to appear eager or crazy.



We're on a SB forum in August. I'm afraid that ship may have sailed


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Zavie said:


> . I'm not asking now because I don't want to appear eager or crazy.


We are NOT crazy, That's what the voices in my head keep telling me anyway


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just being prepared for what is coming, and not waiting for the first snow. Maybe those are the voices in my head I keep hearing....


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

I was on this forum last summer, in preparation for our snowblower buy. Seems normal enough to me  Settled on the 28 Rapid Trak PRO with the Briggs and bigger gas tank. More than happy with the machine and also the longevity of the 1.5 gallons of gas


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Update, I have my new Pro 28, (926077) at home. The dealer said they had changed the model number to this from 926065, but really didn't have any info on why the change, The 926077 has the Ariens 420cc AX engine, with the same small fuel tank as my neighbors Platinum 24 SHO. All the hardware and metal parts are a silver color, and not a cad plated color on the Platinum. Don't know if one is better then then other. The fuel cap is tethered with a chain so you can't lose it, and there is only a strainer screen, compared to the Platinum which has some type of metal sleeve plus the strainer scree. The neighbor says his cap does leak some. After putting a coat of wax on the new machine, I filled it up with non ethanol gas, and added some fuel stabilizer. I moved the machine to my "shop" building until winter. When I got it to the shop, I noticed the top of the fuel tank was damp right around the cap from fuel. Obviously this is still an issue. Now for the best part, I'm checking out Ariens site over the weekend, and discover they have 2 Pro 28, non track non EFI models listed. The 926077 with the Ariens 420cc AX engine, and the 926065 with the Briggs & Stratton engine. Prior to getting mine, the 926077 was not on their site, but only the one with the Briggs, which has the larger non leaking fuel tank that I really wanted...When I inquired at Ariens "technical service" about the change and small fuel tank size on the AX engine, the response was that these AX engines are so fuel efficient that they did not feel the need for a larger fuel tank... Never any mention that the previous Briggs engine model was still available. So, now I'm kind of perplexed, to I go back to my dealer and pursue the 926065 model with the Briggs or keep this one, and hope that the AX engine is solid, and put up with the small fuel tank, and the slight weeping problem they seem to have. I've tried searching for comparison's between the AX vs Briggs 420cc engines, but very little information could be found. If anyone has any opinions on either of these engines, please feel free to voice the.


Thanks


Jim


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe that the 926065 with the Briggs engine is discontinued. IMHO the only reason it's still on the Ariens site is that some dealers still have some in inventory. Possibly enough inventory that Ariens feels obliged to still list it. 
OMG I cannot believe that the fuel tank/cap issue continues. That's crazy. If that were my machine I'd be back at the dealer and they could either make it right or refund the purchase.


----------



## OverTheTop (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah, I just got off the horn with 2 large suppliers and both are telling me they're not making the 926065 with the Briggs motors any longer. Snowblowersource showed stock but when I called they said that was incorrect.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OverTheTop said:


> Yeah, I just got off the horn with 2 large suppliers and both are telling me they're not making the 926065 with the Briggs motors any longer. Snowblowersource showed stock but when I called they said that was incorrect.


Call dealers within your driving distance.....Road Trip!!!


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I did get an answer from Ariens "technical service" and this is their response,


At this time, the Briggs and Stratton engines are found on previous model year units that are no longer being built. The 926065 is offered on the website yet as the last of the stock are being shipped out to local authorized dealerships who have already booked them in advance. Once the stock reaches the dealerships, the model will be removed from the website. However, the engines are the only differences between the 926065 and the 926077.We are currently producing the engines with the Ariens AX engine. The benefit of the Ariens AX Snow engine, is that if a part should need to be replaced or repaired under warranty, the engine components are sold through Ariens. This being said, it would prevent a possible wait from Briggs & Stratton to receive the parts. Also, take into consideration that the Ariens Servicing Dealerships are educated and trained on the repair of the Ariens AX Engines, making the process smoother for the consumer. All in all, the units may function differently from each other but we have seen a strong following and positive performance history from the Ariens branded engine. 



As for the fuel tank leak, they don't see it as much of an issue due to the limited warranty claims, and say this about,


When the pressure builds, it releases through the fuel cap. There could also be damage or improperly spec'd threads on the tank or the cap, allowing fuel to seep through.


These are NOT threaded caps. I don't want to beat up on Ariens snowblowers since I believe they are great machines. But like everything mechanicl, they will have some issues. Changing engines I understand, and it is not the first time they have made engine changes. But I think they do have an issue with the fuel tank, and cap design. I wish it was a "threaded" cap like the old days, never had an issue with those..


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Badger9402 said:


> But I think they do have an issue with the fuel tank, and cap design. I wish it was a "threaded" cap like the old days, never had an issue with those..


As mentioned in another thread, the cap issue can be easily corrected. Use a Honda GX motor fuel cap and it will end the problem. With my SHO, as I wanted to keep the original Ariens cap, I took out the rubber seal from the Honda GX cap and I placed it on the Ariens fuel cap which I previously took out the Ariens rubber seal. The Ariens LCT rubber seal is made with hard rubber. The Honda rubber seal is soft and appears a little thicker. I don't know if Honda sells only the rubber seal or if you have to buy the whole Honda cap.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Swapping the larger Briggs tank onto the LCT engine would also resolve the cap leakage issue. The Briggs cap is also a 1/4 turn, but I've yet to see any leakage from mine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> Swapping the larger Briggs tank onto the LCT engine would also resolve the cap leakage issue. The Briggs cap is also a 1/4 turn, but I've yet to see any leakage from mine.


Mine does not leak either, even when B&S tank is filled to the neck. It is a very simple looking cap.


----------



## OverTheTop (Sep 1, 2019)

Grainger had several Briggs equipped Pro 28 926065 in stock. Now they have 6 left. 👍🏻$2,253.21 is their price. No shipping charges if you pick up from one of their locations.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> Shortly after I made my decision they updated their site and they had the smaller tank listed, which I wasn't happy with since our driveway is 275 yds long. I went with the smaller tank and its not that bad but I'm used to filling up at certain points just so I don't run out of gas way the heck & gone from the garage.


Not knowing how much gas that's left in the fuel tank, especially with the 4-liter tank, a real problem for many of us who need more than a single fill up (or at least knowing when the tank is getting low).

To counteract this, I designed a gas guage that replaces the standard Ariens gas tank cap. Its vapor proof, accurate throughout its range and the design is adaptable to other tank's depth. It's not too expensive to make and only requires basic tools to construct.

The link is here if your interested:

How to make a gas guage to fit the Ariens snowblower https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149937


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Zavie said:


> Does the non-EFI 2020 engine have a throttle control? Is there any way to download a copy of the 2020 owners manual? When I try to download a copy the Ariens site asks for a serial number which I don't have or have access too because my dealer has none on his showroom yet.


Just make up a serial number to download manual. After you receive your machine you can get exact serial number. I've made up my own on their site and downloaded manuals before. 
I usually use 001234 for a number without any issues. Usually there are not too many revisions between the numbers, but you can get an idea of what your machine will be.

Model# 926065. Serial# 001234 and you can get all 3 manuals 

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/manuals/download


----------

